# 3DPrintBoardPro > 3D Services Available / Needed >  Great opportunity to join Barclays as a Fabrication Lab Engineer in UK

## lolovka

As  the Barclays Fabrication Lab Engineer, we’ll look to you to deliver  expert support through our Eagles Labs community initiative. The Eagle  Labs is an initiative that aims to reach out to the local community  network, demonstrating how digital fabrication can be utilised to  enhance and realise ideas – design, commercial businesses etc. It’s a  brand new project where you’ll be working with the latest 3D printing  and digital fabrication technology.
You will be instrumental in  supporting the wider local community better understand digital  fabrication technology through demonstrating, implementing and testing a  variety of digital products and tools. The Eagle Lab will be offering  and demonstrating digital fabrication products and tools to our  customers to ensure no-one is left behind through the digital  revolution.

*As a Fabrication Lab Engineer (3D printing & digital fabrication), your main responsibilities will involve:
*• Assisting the Eagle Lab Manager with the day to day operations of the Eagles Lab
• Maintaining and performing 1st line technical repairs to equipment and workspaces (e.g. 3-D printers and laser cutters)
• Offering and demonstrating digital products and tools to a variety of audiences
• Building relationships within the local community (personal and SME) through verbal, written and face to face networking
• Coaching, mentoring and supporting less technically experienced colleagues
• Delivering induction sessions for new members and guide visitors through the Eagle Lab facilities
•  Assisting in the delivery of the digital strategy against agreed goals  and identification and prioritisation of digital improvement  opportunities
• Planning and execution of local and regional events

*As a Fabrication Lab Engineer (3D printing & digital fabrication), your skills and qualifications will include:
*•  This role will be ideally suited to some with a strong understanding of  Digital Fabrication (e.g.  Woodworking and/or Metalwork) and hands on  fabrications experience
• Ability to describe basic concepts of prototyping and modelling for application development
• Detailed knowledge of emerging technologies and Barclay’s digital products and services (advantageous)
• A working knowledge of OSX, Windows, and preferably Ubuntu
• Experience with microelectronics (e.g. Raspberry Pi, Arduino)
• Able to practically apply and share technical knowledge and skills through coaching and mentoring
• Previous stakeholder and customer relationship management experience
• Proven problem solving and decision making skills for complex queries

*The Benefits:* 
Our  customers deserve the best. The same goes for our employees. That's why  at Barclays you'll receive a range of benefits that include a  competitive salary, flexible hours and all the tools, technology and  support you need to succeed. That's not all. We'll also offer you  private healthcare, childcare savings, and employer discounts. All this,  plus a unique company spirit that encourages people to achieve their  best. 

*Our Values:
*All we do is shaped by  the five values of Respect, Integrity, Service, Excellence and  Stewardship. The values inform the foundations of our relationships with  customers and clients, but they also shape how we measure and reward  the performance of our employees. Simply put, success is not just about  what you achieve, but about how you achieve it.

*Diversity:
*We  will consider applications from job share applicants. At Barclays, we  recruit based on merit and are committed to promoting diversity  throughout our organisation.

*More information:* https://express.candarine.com/campai...d/bd5e6ffc2da2

----------

